# Need to give up budgies



## desiboston (Jun 28, 2021)

Don't judge please. I have had 2 budgies now for 3 years. I have seen them grow and they are happy with our family but now kids are moving out and off to college. I need to find a suitable habitat for my 2 parakeets where they can live with other budgies. I am not looking for them to go to just another home where they will be caged. In my house they are in the cage only at night otherwise flying around. Can someone suggest where they can spend the rest of their lives around other budgies in flock where they can live happily ever after with their own kind please...


----------



## 7cuties (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi! 

If you feel like you won’t give them 100%, you’ll thank your self later for giving them away. If you are located in Florida, Zaksee Florida Bird Sanctuary is an amazing option. They house birds in huge aviarys where your budgie will have tons of friends big and small! They are located in Tampa, Florida. You can even volunteer there and see your budgies anytime! Here is the website: Zaksee - Donate to Zaksee Bird SanctuaryHome - Zaksee 
I hope this helps! 😁


----------



## desiboston (Jun 28, 2021)

That is awesome. I am in Massachusetts but I would not driving them down there. Thank you.


----------



## 7cuties (Jun 27, 2021)

If you read through there website, you can also ship them there for around $90, very safe option with climate controlled cabins! You can call them for more information! The number is located on the website I provided, just scroll down!


----------



## desiboston (Jun 28, 2021)

Yes...I have al the time in the world so would rather visit 1st and see how things are and then decide. Thank you.


----------



## 7cuties (Jun 27, 2021)

Your welcome! Hoped I helped! 😁


----------



## desiboston (Jun 28, 2021)

Absolutely. I did not know about sanctuaries. Btw I have that exact same budgie in your profile pic..


----------



## 7cuties (Jun 27, 2021)

That is so cool! 😁😁😁they really are the cutest! Mines Pineapple!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would first look for a Bird Rescue Center in Massachusetts since that is where you are located unless you want to work to rehome them yourself to someone you believe is suitable to care for them.*

*Bird Rescue Shelter - Massachusetts*


----------

